# Vintage Bicycle Gathering



## TheFizzer (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## militarymonark (Apr 15, 2011)

that sounds totally cool, do you mind if I copy your idea for my area


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 19, 2011)

Got for it!!!!!  We always have a tone of fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 19, 2011)

Dang! Door County half marathon that weekend...


----------



## elginkid (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm hoping to finally make one of these.  I always end up at work when they occur.  I'm in the "219," (45219) so I could probably even bike to the event.  But the question is which bike?  We have a lot of Vintage bikes floating around the house.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 27, 2011)

NEW LOCATION!!!!!!!!!  The ride will now be at 10245 Winton Rd. at Winton Woods park


----------

